
AlphaZero taught itself to play three different games - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/12/move-over-alphago-alphazero-taught-itself-to-play-three-different-games/?href=
======
rurban
Wonder why they still look at trivial problems, like playing limited games or
doing analytical static research problems, but not solving current dynamic
realworld problems, like e.g. driving cars, directing traffic control, ...

------
erikpukinskis
I’m curious... AlphaZero seems quite good at understanding closed systems,
with deterministic rules.

People seem to think this will generalize to open systems, with no rules, like
war and politics... why?

~~~
ankurdhama
Probably becoz of too much science fiction.

